
How Much Does It Cost to Run a Serverless API on AWS? - blopeur
https://alestic.com/2016/12/aws-invoice-example/
======
taurath
I'd love to see this for a "real" project - running 60 lines of code per
request is a bit different than calling many different services across the AWS
architecture.

